# Votec GS4 Air Plus Federgabel



## Abt Hugo (31. Mai 2002)

VOTEC GS4 Air Plus im Titanlook, kaum gefahren, keine Dellen, keine Macken und frisch überholt - wie neu. Gabel inklusive oberer und unterer Gabelbrücke, Gabelschaft, Steuersatz, Klemmstopfen und Canti-Schellen, ohne Lenker und Vorbau. Die Gabel ist keine OEM-Ware und wird deshalb mit dem kompletten Zubehör wie den Elastomeren für die Federwegsverstellung ausgeliefert. Super verarbeitete und extrem steife Gabel made in Germany. Federweg zwischen 140 mm und 80 mm einstellbar. Luftgefedert und luftgedämpft, dadurch trotz solider Konstruktion sehr leicht. Maximaler Fahrspaß bei völliger Sicherheit. Geeignet für CC, Marathon und Freeride. Der Kaufbeleg von August 2001 liegt bei, die Gabel hat also noch über ein Jahr Garantie. Ebay übernehme natürlich ich. Beachtet auch meine anderen Auktionen und spart Porto. Viel Spaß beim bieten.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&showTutorial=0&ed=1023637686&indexURL=0&rd=1


----------

